# 330i Performance Package Pricing Info & Details



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

*This is straight from BMW's Press Kit:*

As of March 2003 Production, 6-speed manual will be standard on all
330 models, provoding the basis for this Package.

*Order code = "ZHP", For $3,900 you get the following:*


Engine mods (new camshafts, electronics, & flywheel) for 10HP increase
& 6800 max RPM (from 6500)


Short throw shifter


Revised final drive ratio


Max Sped Limiter set to 155 mph (instead of 128)


New M suspension, more "sporty" than standard sport package:


Firmer springs (front +6%, rear +8%)


Firmer shocks (Jounce: front +50%, rear +20%), (Rebound:
front +35%, rear -8%)


Larger diameter anti-roll bars: 23.5 mm front
(v. 23.0), 18.5 mm rear (v. 18.0)


More rigid forward bushings


Lower ride height by 15 mm (utilizing shorter auxiliary
springs)


Unique 18" Wheels


BMW M exterior trim elements (front & rear fascia, side sills, &
trunk lid spoiler)


Special exterior trim: Anthracite (charcoal) headlight & foglight surrounds,
High-Gloss Shadowline trim


*NEW COLORS:* *Imola Red*. 2 new Metallic colors,
*MYSTIC BLUE & SILVER GRAY* will become available on *ALL 3-series
models*


Large diameter stainless steel dual exhaust outlets


Extra thick Alcantra steering wheel


Sport Seats


Alcantra & Cloth upholstry


Choice of "Black Cube" or "Silver Cube" trim


Antracite headliner


Antracite interior is standard, leather (in 4 colors) continues as an option


Special instruments w/ red needles
Base price of 330i PP will be $39,195 (incl. dest charges.)


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Darn. A bit over-priced-- just as we all thought. $2k would be more reasonable. I don't think I could ever justify $4k for that pkg.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

4K is reasonable, but there had BETTER be a "delete spoiler" option.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Too rich for my blood.  I'd still have to add a sunroof and bi-xenons, maybe leather too. That's a lot of cash for a 3-Series. My 0.02


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Sean said:


> *Too rich for my blood.  I'd still have to add a sunroof and bi-xenons, maybe leather too. That's a lot of cash for a 3-Series. My 0.02 *


I wouldn't add anything and I'd expect to get it under MSRP. Hell, my old 330i stickered at $38900 before taxes, tags, etc.

I have no use for leather or BLUE headlights. I might consider the moonroof, though.

But I'm not buying one, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

This is $3400 over sport package. I would have bought it on the coupe, though I think I still prefer the old coupe lights.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I assume this pkg will be available in colors other than Imola... 

This pkg less the engine mods and 6-sp, appears tp be identical to the rest-of-world M sport pkg (option code 337.) 

In Germany, the M sport pkg is available in Imola red, jet black, sapphire black, Oxford green, ti silver, Orient blue, steel gray and topaz blue. I suspect this model will be available in all those except with the latter two replaced by the two new colors.

My plan has been to sell my 330Ci in Maryland, move to Oregon (June/July) and buy a 330i or 325iT there. This development may tip my hand to the 330i with ZHP!

Thanks for the post, roup1!


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

mwette said:


> *This is $3400 over sport package. I would have bought it on the coupe, though I think I still prefer the old coupe lights. *


Isn't the normal sport package $1200? This would make it $2700 over that package.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

SteveM said:


> *Isn't the normal sport package $1200? This would make it $2700 over that package. *


You are correct about 330i. On the coupe the sport package is $600. I wonder if there will be a break on the coupe PP. Currently, the sport suspension is base on the coupe.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

mwette said:


> *You are correct about 330i. On the coupe the sport package is $600. I wonder if there will be a break on the coupe PP. Currently, the sport suspension is base on the coupe. *


Actually, the sport suspension is standard on the sedan as well. I believe the extra cash for the sport package on the sedan is for the aero package.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

SteveM said:


> *Isn't the normal sport package $1200? This would make it $2700 over that package. *


For $2700 you get an extra gear and 10 hp? :tsk: :tsk:

Marketing, gotta love it. Too bad BMW doesn't have the cajones to offer up a true 4-door M package rather than a G35 knockoff. Though I realize they don't want to cut into their M3 coupe sales. To compete with the G35 you raise the bar, not lower it. Call me not impressed.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The price seems fair, if a bit higher than I'd want it to be.

I like the performance mods, starting with the stiffer suspension, the short shifter and the differential. However, I don't really like any of the appearance mods (edit: oops, except for the front M bumper), and I guess my preference for wood trim would be out of the question, unless I did it after the sale.

If I liked the way it looked, and I didn't have one on order already, I'd probably have to buy it. However, there's no way I'll ever get one at this point, so I don't have to worry much about it either way.


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

I think 4k is reasonable. And the lip spoiler is ok - glad it's not a wing.

Basically, if you did similar aftermarket mods, it'd cost about 4k I think. I mean, M steering wheel, lip spoiler, cube interior, 3/4" drop, 18" wheels, SSK, engine mods.

I think, all in all, it's priced right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

ObD said:


> *For $2700 you get an extra gear and 10 hp? :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> Marketing, gotta love it. Too bad BMW doesn't have the cajones to offer up a true 4-door M package rather than a G35 knockoff. Though I realize they don't want to cut into their M3 coupe sales. To compete with the G35 you raise the bar, not lower it. Call me not impressed. *


I'm a cynic. Everyone knows that. But in this case, it IS more than a 6-spd and 10hp.

The suspension is significantly upgraded over the sport suspension, you get the M steering wheel (which many here fork out ~$300 for), cloth seats are priceless, and you have a revised diff with a lower final drive ratio.

I guessed $4500 back when the package was announced. And I think it's worth it to have these upgrades AND warranty coverage on them.

But it'll take a lot more than this to get me out of my M3 sedan.


----------



## Atlantis (Oct 19, 2002)

The European M Sport II pack which is pretty much the same except that it doesn't include the engine modifications costs 3000 EUR ($2880). I don't think the extra 10bhp is worth $1k more (the Euro 330 sedan already has 231bhp / 155mph top speed).

From a European perspective it seems like you guys are getting ripped off.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

> But it'll take a lot more than this to get me out of my M3 sedan.


Likewise for my 01 330Ci. I see something other than a new BMW in my future.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Atlantis said:


> *From a European perspective it seems like you guys are getting ripped off.  *


That's kind of funny coming from a guy in England, where a 330i sport has a base price of $47,000.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Being that I just purchased a new 330i, I have to admit I am happy they put are pricing this option so high and making it available with a cloth/alcantra interior . . . if they had made this a $1200 option and allowed the leather interior I would have felt badly that I didn't get it !!!

Kudos to BMW for making the interior look the way they did and for making it so expensive !!!

In my case it would have cost me $2700 more to buy my car with this option :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Alan F said:


> *Being that I just purchased a new 330i, I have to admit I am happy they put are pricing this option so high and making it available with a cloth/alcantra interior . . . if they had made this a $1200 option and allowed the leather interior I would have felt badly that I didn't get it !!!
> 
> Kudos to BMW for making the interior look the way they did and for making it so expensive !!!
> 
> In my case it would have cost me $2700 more to buy my car with this option :yikes: :yikes: *


And I, on the other hand, would eagerly trade my NAPPA leather sport seats with ///M stripes for these cloth/alcantara seats.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *I have no use for leather or BLUE headlights. I might consider the moonroof, though.
> *


WHy would you want to cut a hole in your nice new stiff car? You sure you don't want the folding rear seats as well?



:angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *WHy would you want to cut a hole in your nice new stiff car? You sure you don't want the folding rear seats as well?
> 
> 
> 
> :angel: *


I actually notice a difference between a car with and without folding rear seat which is the only reason why I didn't opt for the cold weather package.

Believe it or not, it DOES make a difference.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

If you were going to buy the sports package and 18" wheels anyway, the cost difference is $1800 (retail...we'll see about invoice). On top of the extra HP, gear and short throw shifter there's some other interesting perforamnce related bits: Different shocks, springs, rollbars and bushings. On top of it that, there's the alcantra seats and steering wheel.

That doesn't seem too bad to me...but I don't want the 18" wheels or the white-trash-trailer-park-Trans-Am-interior-black/silver-cube-trim. D epending ont he torque curve, I'm not sure that increasing the redline 6800 would make a difference to me. Raising the speed governor sure doesn't. The little lip spoiler, I don't mind, but I wouldn't like the thought of paying money for it. The high gloss exterior trim, I'm not fond of but could live with. I like the seats and steering wheel a lot.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *I actually notice a difference between a car with and without folding rear seat which is the only reason why I didn't opt for the cold weather package.
> 
> Believe it or not, it DOES make a difference. *


Oh I believe it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *WHy would you want to cut a hole in your nice new stiff car? You sure you don't want the folding rear seats as well?
> 
> 
> 
> :angel: *


...not to mention a big heavy piece of glass sitting as high up in the car as possible. Might as well get 18" wheels :angel:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I like it. 

I know it's a lot of money, but after going to Canada I realized I love the M technik kit and would add it after market anyway. If I were to get the car w/out the perf pack, after adding only cosmetic mods aftermarket it would end up being the same amount. 

Also, my fiancee WANTS leather. It's her only request. So, I'll take it. I'll get Euro delivery and take advantage of the 155mph speed limit. 

Overall, not cheap, but it will offer me a perfect blend of what I want and make my future wife happy at the same time.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Assuming retail of $3900 for the perf pkg, the invoice price will be $3550.

The formula is retail x 0.91 and round up to nearest 5 bucks. Works like a charm on all the other E46 packages.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Excellent. Of course I'd like it to cost less, but in all honesty that is within the range of what I would pay. I could do without the suede steering wheel and funky cube trim, but didn't one of the press releases say that aluminum trim would be optional?

That means a car with my specs (Perf Pack, CWP and sunroof) would be $41,245 (MSRP) and $37,775 (invoice). Figure invoice plus 1800 as a conservative deal, and I'm looking at $39.5. Not bad at all.

And it leaves plenty of room in the budget for this:










Or maybe this:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *And it leaves plenty of room in the budget for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Alan F said:


> * if they had (snip) allowed the leather interior I would have felt badly that I didn't get it !!!
> *


Um... They did. Re-read the original post.



> Antracite interior is standard, leather (in 4 colors) continues as an option


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

It sounds reasonable to me. Has anyone taken a look at how the after market suspension performance/prices compare? If I do away with the premium package, I may very well come out ahead on the next order.

Four thoughts - I was at the dealer today (they fixed the license plate problem - I am now a "real" transplanted californian), and although the salesman was helpful and searched for all the information he could find, he could not find any pricing information. Interesting that the salespersons are unaware of pricing.

2) How can you order a 3 series without the folding seats? Granted, it's a compromise, but it makes the car so much more useful.

3) Any idea if you can order the rain sensing wiper system ala carte? Yes, it's a gimick, but I really like it. Granted, it's not so important in so cal.

4) Does anyone know if this is going to be limited production or a check the box option? It will definately affect the price of the car.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *Um... They did. Re-read the original post. *


I saw that but the key word is 'option' . . . you still have to then pay an extra $1400 (or whatever leather costs) on top of the $3900.

I guess the only way I could really know if I were to get that option would be to be in the market again for a car . . .


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rwg said:


> *
> 
> 2) How can you order a 3 series without the folding seats? Granted, it's a compromise, but it makes the car so much more useful.
> *


If it's your only car then I would say you should order the folding rear seat . . . in my case, my wife has an Odyssey so I really don't need the folding seat.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I totally agree with Alan F; it depends on what else you've got. In my case, I've got an Odyssey van (which I do NOT plan to sell; you know who you are...) as well and plan to buy a pickup, so a BMW need have minimal utility capabilities for me.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

> This is straight from BMW's Press Kit:
> 
> As of March 2003 Production, 6-speed manual will be standard on all 330 models, provoding the basis for this Package.


Well, then I guess the only significant items in the HPP are the marginal increased engine output and the better suspension set up.

The M Aero kit is questionable. It is an improvement over the stock set up, but I don't see it as worth anymore than the one that comes with the 330 SP.

18 inch wheels do not improve the handling of the car, the tires are more expensive, and I would be much more likely to bend a wheel on the lovely roads around these parts. Not to mention they look like a nighmare to clean.

The Alcantara/Cloth interior is probably nice, but I still personally prefer leather. The Alcantara does not give me any extra desire to order the HPP instead of the regular SP.

The black/silver cube trim looks cheap. The "high-gloss shadowline trim" will need constant attention to keep it free of fingerprints and such. The rest of the items are rather meaningless.

Is is REALLY worth more than the normal SP when you think of it? I personally don't see what I am getting to justifiy the extra cost.


----------



## GerryL (Jan 1, 2003)

There is still the revised rear gear ratio. It is still unknown as to whether that will be standard in the future along with the 6 speed and that is probably where most of the half second acceleration advantage comes from.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I've read that the next generation Mustang will look very close to this prototype, this car was built on the Thunderbird chassis.


----------



## bkassing (Jan 6, 2003)

*mustang*

When did this become Mustangfest?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look . . . hopefully the chassis and the feel of it will be better than the current generation.

My sister in law has a 01 Mustang Convertible (not GT) and it drives like cr*p


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: mustang*



bkassing said:


> *When did this become Mustangfest? *


When Ford hired J Mays, and BMW hired Chris Bangle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: mustang*



JST said:


> *When Ford hired J Mays, and BMW hired Chris Bangle. *


And I wouldn't call it Mustangfest as we're all giddy about every decent looking RWD manual tranny option out there since BMW styling has gone straight into the shitter.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Regarding the Mustang, those are 20" wheels on the show car. I wonder what it will look like with 17" production wheels?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Regarding the Mustang, those are 20" wheels on the show car. I wonder what it will look like with 17" production wheels? *


On the GT, they'll almost certainly be 18"s.

Such is the march of progress.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Regarding the Mustang, those are 20" wheels on the show car. I wonder what it will look like with 17" production wheels? *


Let's PS a set of Cragars on that sucker. :thumbup:

I remember a couple of years ago when Cragar was trying to market their stuff to the import community. :tsk:


----------

